# Wont be showing this weekend :'[ rant



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Its raining/thundering today so I dont have time to practice our dressage pattern/ jumping course, nor being able to slow down chances trot :[

And I guess its suppose to rain/ thunder all weekend / week 

Oooo well maybe next the next show when we are more prepared even though people were so sure we could do really well.. *sigh*

It will give me time to work on chances collection I need advice on how to do that though. 

At least this weekend and today she can rest her foot. and probably most of this week! ughh i hate this weather lol If i was to go id have to use the indoor which almost everone would be using that. *sigh* 
Sorry about the rant.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sorry you couldn't show or work with Chance...

the rain's been hitting here too, and I haven't been able to practice for my show either...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, that's no fun.  I'm sure there will be more shows, don't hesitate if you don't get to be in ONE!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

oo well always the next one!


----------

